# Acadian Ambulance Questions



## Surf831 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey I am a paramedic student that is currently in my field internship. I live in Santa Cruz, Ca and was thinking about relocating to a cheaper area Texas, Louisiana etc. Acadian Ambulance struck my eye and I had a couple of questions maybe someone could answer. 

1. What is a typical paramedics schedule? 24s? 12s? Kelly? 3-4 4-3? 

2. Where is the best location to work at as a paramedic for Acadian? I was looking into the Baton Rouge area........   

3. What locations only do 911? What locations only do transport? Both? 

4. Starting paramedic salary? And quality of life?  

5. How does the system work? Are the cars out of stations or posting? 

6. Overall quality of the company? Management? 

Any other information would be much appreciated.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 22, 2011)

gregorcameron said:


> Hey I am a paramedic student that is currently in my field internship. I live in Santa Cruz, Ca and was thinking about relocating to a cheaper area Texas, Louisiana etc. Acadian Ambulance struck my eye and I had a couple of questions maybe someone could answer.
> 
> 1. What is a typical paramedics schedule? 24s? 12s? Kelly? 3-4 4-3?
> 
> ...



1) most of the units are 12 hour 2-2-3 schedule (with a day/night) There are still some 24s left along with power trucks and day only shifts. 

2) all depends on where you want to live. the Baton Rouge/New Orleans guys stay pretty busy and get a chance at college and NFL football game standbys. The San Antonio area is a nice place to live along with Austin. 

3) all of Lousiana and Mississippi are 911/transfers and are mostly sole providers. San Antonio does alot of 911 with transfers. Austin/Temple/Dallas/Houston are majority transfers. Beaumont is a mix like Lousiana. 

4) hard to answer this one as some areas pay more than others due to the markets. All areas pay nice though and the quality of life is good. 

5) another depends on the areas answer. Some go back to stations, some street corner post, some are too busy to go back to a station. Oh and don't call the units cars. 

6) I think the company is great with leadership that has been around since the beginning 40 years ago. Protocols are decent, equipment and vehicles are kept newer. Management is great. But I'm kinda biased. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## feldy (Dec 23, 2011)

While Acadian is one giant company...each area has its own operations mgmt. Some have better mgmt than others. Baton rouge/ New Orleans area are busy, while each do not the the primary 911 in the their cities (BR EMS and NO EMS), they cover 911 contracts with different areas/ facilities as well as do transfers. AAS does all events inside of the superdome (where the SAINTS play) and cover some of the many festivals around the city.


----------



## Surf831 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information, sounds like a good place to work.


----------



## klong707 (Sep 21, 2013)

can u give an approx. pay range for baton rouge ive been offered 11.50 but seems kinda low balled


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 21, 2013)

klong707 said:


> can u give an approx. pay range for baton rouge ive been offered 11.50 but seems kinda low balled



Are you an EMTB? How much experience?

If so I think that pay is about average.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Apr 9, 2017)

Any one currently have an idea about pay at Acadian San Antonio? Basic,intermediate, or paramedic pay.

I am a EMT-Intermediate with 6 years experience.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 10, 2017)

Fairly low


----------



## troycombat (May 8, 2017)

As a new basic they start 13.11 and for new paramedic they start 18. I've heard that they will bump up their paramedics to 19. EMT-I I maybe wrong but maybe around 15-


----------

